# Most rewarding day of icefishing ever!



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Today I took my 7 year old son out on an icefishing adventure it's not the first time he's been out I had him out a handful of times last season but what amazed me was how much of a fisherman he is growing to be! So we went to north mandas side figuring I could find some dinks off the parking lot ice was darn close to 10" hard drilling I was surprised fished two spots right around there no bites so we packed all the gear down and made a nice long drag to another location my little man stayed right with me he wanted some fish bad and was willing to take the hike to get them! Boy was I proud! 2nd location ice was 8" thick hard as a rock and low and behold 9fow there were some fish! Dinks but fish none the less! We started hammering them he had a ball only caught around 20 but hopefully made some memory's that will be here long after I'm gone. This was the most rewarding fishing trip I've ever been on. Here's a few pics sorry for the long post of me bragging on my kid! Just one happy dad today! He even wanted to keep fishing while I packed up the shack and gear!




















































Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

That's awesome. I can't wait til my son is big enough to go.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

[quote="chillin";1947249]That's awesome. I can't wait til my son is big enough to go.[/quote]

Ditto,and ditto. Great post!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Outstanding!


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Me to my guy is die in to be just to small still


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

My father has been gone for almost 40 years but my best memories of him were on the ice.
I took my kids out, and now look forward to taking my Grand kids this year. I remember that feeling you had, its special!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Those are memories you will both remember forever. My dad has been gone over 30 years and I still remember when we started icefishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! I cannot wait to get him out again! I've been dreaming about the outdoor adventures we are going to get into since the day he was born! Some of my fondest memory's are of fishing with my dad and grandparents it's truly a gift to be able to share my love of fishing and hunting with him. It will be even better when he's big enough to drag the shanty lol.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

those are fantastic pics!!!!your son with the gill is priceless!!!me and my daughter had a great day also!!her pics are in the ne fishin reports under Pundersun.as adults we all take this seriously, but fishin with the kids takes us back when we were kids.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Bobber awesome job making lifelong memories! Special moments like time with our kids enjoying nature are priceless. Kids grow up way to fast now days and its moments like this thats such a treasure. I take my yougest daughter who is 16 fishing as much as I can except for ice fishing because she doeasn't want to be in the cold. YET  I won't stop trying to get her out to at least try it. I tell my oldest daughter who is married and has my two grandsons that she nees to be doing some ice fishing with them being that they are living at Fort Drum New York and all the amazing fishing that surrounds them. She says "Thats ok Dad we will just wait until we come home to visit and go fishing with you" I still treasure anytime I can fish with my Dad and brothers and really any close friends because anyon who shares the passion is always worth making the memories. Imagine the stories your son will have telling his buddies how he slayed the fish on the ice and how proud he will be  Props to all those who take time out for their children. Last year I started taking my daughter's friends with us fishing becuase their parents would do it and I found it truly sad for them not to get to experience it. They now have already planned out spring time fishing and the fun they are gonna have and thats what its all about.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great post bobberbucket, enjoyed reading and glad you both had a day well spent!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Sb you must have a world of patience teaching all those kids how to fish! Patience is something my son is teaching me while we are fishing lol


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I started my son fishing with me when he was 6. He's 25 now and is still my main fishing partner and I still love every minute of it. He's got to the point now where sometimes he out fishes me and I know he enjoys that and so do I. I'm glad to see your son enjoys it so much and I hope this makes for some great memories for both of you. My son is also my turkey hunting partner and that is just as enjoyable.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the fish and the great fishing buddy...and job well done on gettin your kids outside!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Dude, thatscawesome


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Bobber patience is something I have a tremendous amout of when it comes to fishing and hunting. the patience I learned I had with teaching my kids is something they have taught me to have, to many time I would forget that they was new to the sport and would get frustrated and then be reminded by them that they was new and unless they was taught then they would never learn. What I was amazed at is my 16yr old daughter has ADHD but get her with a pole in her hand and you would never know she sits still and is quite and every year she is eager to learn more and more. I told her this coming year I want to get her with a fly rod in her hand and maybe tying some of her own flies. She has a passion for fishing and I hope she keeps it forever. Your son will look back ten years from now and say "Dad you remember when..." and those moments melt your heart because you took time out for him and it left a life long impression and memories. Not enough parents do that now days and my appriciation for all those who take time for the younger generation not just for fishing but teaching them anything that gets them out from under the TV and game consoles and brings them closer to nature and life experiences that are positive.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Good times indeed!


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cherish the time u spend together. It will fly by. I had my son hunting and fishing since he was 4. He is planning to join the marine corps in a couple months. Don't know what I'm gonna do without my partner. Would love to go back in time.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This thread made my day.


----------



## totherim (Jan 19, 2014)

thats what it's all about.something he will remember forever.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I needed a boost today. This post did the trick. My dad passed away less than a month ago on Dec. 23rd. He got me into fishing when I was about your sons age. I only wish there were more fathers like you and my dad that took the time to make lasting memories like this. You are obviously a proud papa, and I am glad I saw this. The smile on your sons face says it all. Awesome job dad, and thanks a lot for sharing this.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome story Bobberbucket. Just as you remember the times fishing and hunting with your dad, your son is going to remember those times as well. I have to say I'm a bit jealous. I don't have any kids, and would have loved to have been able to do what you're doing now, with your son. 

My dad taught me a lot about the outdoors and my most cherished memories will always be the times that he and I spent hunting and fishing together 

As others have said and I'm sure that you know .... cherish every minute of it, your son will


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys I enjoyed reading all of them!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I enjoy posts like this. We all remember the good times and those spent with friends and family are going to last forever! Fishing and Hunting, to me is what opens our world that gives us a common ground to connect in ways that strengthens our relationship more than just a conversation. I wish there was more time to spend with my sons, Life has a way of swallowing up our time, making it difficult to get out together. Good Times and many Smiles!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Well it turned out this young man was old enough to go after all. He decided that he was going this afternoon with dad, and believe me he wasn't taking no for an answer. He stayed for about an hour then decided to go home. But before mom picked him up he got to reel up a nice little crappie. It made his day and mine!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

[quote="chillin";1948324]Well it turned out this young man was old enough to go after all. He decided that he was going this afternoon with dad, and believe me he wasn't taking no for an answer. He stayed for about an hour then decided to go home. But before mom picked him up he got to reel up a nice little crappie. It made his day and mine![/quote]


Man that is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Sometimes it makes me wonder if we go fishing just to make memories....Good job Dad! (Bobberbucket and all dads!)


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pic Buzzking! That smile tells the whole story! Glad to see so many others out with their children making unforgettable memories!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm just sad you felt the need to apologize! I'm happy for you two  Great post. Thanks for sharing.


----------

